# byrds gillbuster in white/pearl



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

took byrds gillbuster recipe click for recipeand used white zonker and pearl/white sparkle chenille for a body and white and black lead dumbell eyes. I wish I could get a picture of the sparke the chenille gives off but no matter how I take the pic I can't get it to show.


----------



## Pay2Play (Oct 23, 2007)

I like it. Have caught quite a few steel on that type of pattern.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice job there! Will catch everything that swims on it! Do n't know if have macro on your camera or not. When I take a picture I put in in macro mode and flash in soft mode and hold up a light background of foam.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I have 2 macro modes one for small stuff thats a lil bigger but another one for really mini stuff but when I turn it on the flash won't work. maybe I have to try the other setting.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

heres a picture of the sparkle chenille you can see the sparkle a lil more in this pic.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

That looks great. I'm going to have to try tying one.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ya, never got to fish it yet cause the weather but I am thinking this will work for sure! lately I been tying flies that I think will get a bite around here. I have all the nymphs and drys and stuff but I wanna make some leeches, minnows and crayfish patterns that are simple just incase you lose um which fishing underwater happens alot. I only make 4 or so top water bugs per pattern cause I hardly ever lose um. but got to make twice as much of the streamers cause I snag everything I can't see.


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

NICE, that should Get-em.
For a simple leach, just tie the 1 you show in Black, and you got it.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I have some in black with black chenille bodys too and regular dumbells eyes and some with bead chain eyes too. I heard that most of the time to use black.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Nice fly, Don't forget olive, dark in particular. This is also deadly for leach's. A very easy leach and cray fish pattern. You can tie this many ways by adding dumb bell cones and beads. Simple a bass hook appropriate size for the size of choice. Cross cut rabbit in your choice of colors. Olive, black, brown, orange and cheartrues are my faviortes. 3/0 thread to match,
Start by tying a good thread base. Tie in one piece of bunny. Tie in on the shank just above the bend. so the strip lay's along the top of the hook shank
Soak the thread base with fleximent and palmer the bunny forward so that the fur lays back and tie off. Thats it. Have your material laid out in order and you can knock out a dozen in no time. I like to cut my tale to a point. Crayfish. Tie on a wid gape heavy wire hook. This time tie on dumb bell eye, I like the dull black. Tie in two peice's of bunny for claw at the bend, two piece's of rubber leg for antenea and one piece of bunny to be wrapped forward. palmer tie off and your done. I like to tie on all of my eyes first half hitch and clip the tread make up a dozen or so then I am ready to finish the fly it make it a quicker process over all. I will try to post some pics later. These are simple ties. S


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

sevenx thanks for the tips..I've been tying with some strips that ohiotuber sent recently..just simple leeches with an egg pattern at the head. I will try some different things now.
Janus


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ya thanks for the tip on the crayfish. I made some conehead bunny leeches with crosscut black for the body and regular black strip for the tail.


----------

